# Changes to PE licensure in Florida



## FBPE Rep (Oct 4, 2019)

In case you hadn't heard, a new law went into effect in Florida on Oct. 1, 2019, that makes several significant changes to Professional Engineer licensure.

First, the law decouples the PE exam from experience. So you no longer have to have four years of engineering experience to register for the PE exam. You still must have the required experience before you can apply for your PE license.

Also, now you no longer apply to take either the FE or PE exams through the Florida Board of Professional Engineers first. You go straight to NCEES to register. After you pass either, you then apply with FBPE for your EI certification or your PE license.

The law also allows those with Bachelor of Science degrees in engineering technology from an ETAC/ABET-accredited program to be licensed as a Professional Engineer in Florida. Those with engineering technology degrees must have six years of engineering experience before they can apply for their PE license in Florida (while those with engineering degrees are required to have four years of experience).

You now have to be at least 18 years old to get your PE license.

FBPE's executive director, Zana Raybon, summarized the new changes in her column in the July 2019 newsletter: fbpe.org/from-the-executive-director-how-the-new-law-affects-engineers-firms/

We've updated our website based on the changes. You can start here: fbpe.org/licensure/licensure-process/

The rules regarding the new law are still being finalized. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us. We are happy to help. You can reach out directly to any of our analysts: fbpe.org/contact/#licensure


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 4, 2019)

I understand that there are legal complexities associated with minors holding a professional license. I can also understand why any state would want to avoid said complexities, altogether.

However, has anyone actually been licensed before their 18th birthday? If so, I'm impressed beyond all measure. I can't even imagine an engineering firm actually hiring a 13 year old, even if he/she did have a bachelor's degree. If someone that young can both have an engineering degree AND convince a company to hire them, I'm personally okay with that person having a stamp after getting the 4 years of experience.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 4, 2019)

Will.I.Am said:


> I understand that there are legal complexities associated with minors holding a professional license. I can also understand why any state would want to avoid said complexities, altogether.
> 
> However, has anyone actually been licensed before their 18th birthday? If so, I'm impressed beyond all measure. I can't even imagine an engineering firm actually hiring a 13 year old, even if he/she did have a bachelor's degree. If someone that young can both have an engineering degree AND convince a company to hire them, I'm personally okay with that person having a stamp after getting the 4 years of experience.


I was wondering the same thing. I guess covering all your bases isn’t a bad idea...


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 4, 2019)

Of course I took the PE exam in South Carolina this past April and Florida decouples soon after lol.

These are great changes and it made the PE application process much simpler in my case.


----------

